# 3-Pin Lüfter an USB



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Hi Leute, ich würde gerne einen 3-Pin Lüfter per USB mit Strom versorgen, ich bin sicher, dass das geht, nur welches Kabel
soll ich an welches Kabel löten?
Kann ich vllt ein Potenzregler dazwischen löten?
BTW, bin Hardcoreelektronikn00b, vergesst das bitte nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Focus2K (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

http://ipod.infar.be/gfx/ilader03.jpg

ob das funktioniertm kann ich nicht garantieren..


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*



Focus2K schrieb:


> http://ipod.infar.be/gfx/ilader03.jpg
> 
> ob das funktioniertm kann ich nicht garantieren..





fac3l3ss schrieb:


> BTW, bin Hardcoreelektronikn00b, vergesst das bitte nicht


^^


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Ich will micht jetzt nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber normal wären doch nur 5V und die Leistungsaufnahme wäre auf 100 mA oder 500 mA je nach Leistung beschränkt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich will micht jetzt nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber normal wären doch nur 5V und die Leistungsaufnahme wäre auf 100 mA oder 500 mA je nach Leistung beschränkt.


 Ich habe in dem Gebiet kA und deswegen frage ich ja 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rayman (14. Juli 2011)

Hatte die Idee auch mal bin aber über Google nicht wirklich auf was brauchbares gestoßen 
Die frage ist auch wozu du das verwenden willst da du über USB nur 5V bekommst was nicht sonderlich viel. Ist dann brauchst du auch noch den passenden Lüfter da nicht alle schon mit 5V anlaufen


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*



Rayman schrieb:


> Hatte die Idee auch mal bin aber über Google nicht wirklich auf was brauchbares gestoßen
> Die frage ist auch wozu du das verwenden willst da du über USB nur 5V bekommst was nicht sonderlich viel. Ist dann brauchst du auch noch den passenden Lüfter da nicht alle schon mit 5V anlaufen


 OK, ich glaube, ich kann es vergessen...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> OK, ich glaube, ich kann es vergessen...
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Naja so schnell würde ich die Flinte nicht im Korn ertränken. Etwas mehr Wartezeit und ein paar die sich mehr mit der Materie befassen könnten vielleicht noch was sagen. Schlagworte z 12 V ode r24 V hatte ich ja gefunden, nur 1. es Spät oder früh  und das senkt meine Einlesebereitschaft und 2. bin auch auch nicht vom Fach


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja so schnell würde ich die Flinte nicht im Korn ertränken. Etwas mehr Wartezeit und ein paar die sich mehr mit der Materie befassen könnten vielleicht noch was sagen. Schlagworte z 12 V ode r24 V hatte ich ja gefunden, nur 1. es Spät oder früh  und das senkt meine Einlesebereitschaft und 2. bin auch auch nicht vom Fach


 Dann mal schauen was die Leute hier noch schreiben.
Ich habe heute gestern mir einfach mal einen Lüfter hingestellt und das fand ich ganz angenehm, am Laptop würde mich das auch freuen.
Außerdem könnte ich dann auch selbst einen Laptopkühler bauen, das wäre auch super.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Focus2K (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Theoretisch funktioniert das, wenn du da die 5 Volt abgreifst, da die meisten lüfter anlaufen.

Fraglich ist nur ob die 500mA reichen... und ob da was schlimeres mit deiner Hardware passieren kann..


----------



## Rayman (14. Juli 2011)

Würde auch erstmal warten bis welche kommen die sich damit auskennen den ich hab auch nicht soviel Ahnung davon 
Ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken ein USB Kabel zu nehmen wo 2 Stecker dran sind frage ist nur ob dadurch sich die Leistung verdoppelt oder gleich bleibt. Wa nur mal so ne Idee von mir die ich mal hatte


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Wenn schon dann würd ich gucken ob ne Schaltung möglich is, die 5 in 12V wandelt und noch ne Regelungsfunktion über USB oder über en eingebauten Temperatursensor mitbringt. Mittlerweile bieten ja selbst USB 2.0 Ports deutlich mehr als die vorgeschriebenen 500mA (2,5W)


----------



## Leandros (14. Juli 2011)

Habe so eine Schaltung bei mir mal gebaut. Werde dir morgen mal Fotos machen und erklären wie ich es gemacht hab. (relativ simpel)


----------



## Joey-rs (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Arctic Fan Breeze Pro USB Ventilator mit integriertem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der erfüllt doch schon fast alle deine Träume.
Und wenn nicht, dann ruppst du die ganze Elektronik raus und hast alle Komponenten die du brauchst.
Lüfter, Drehregler und USB.

Nur mal so als Idee.

Und im besten Fall musst du noch nicht mal löten


----------



## rebel4life (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Kann ich vllt ein Potenzregler dazwischen löten?


 
Bei Potenzfragen solltest du eher einen Arzt konsultieren. 

Um von 5V auf 12V zu bekommen brauchst du etwas ala Ladungspumpe oder Step UP Wandler. Alternativ einfach einen Lüfter kaufen, der 5V Nennspannung hat.

Aber wozu das Rad neu erfinden? usb fan - DealExtreme


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*



Leandros schrieb:


> Habe so eine Schaltung bei mir mal gebaut. Werde dir morgen mal Fotos machen und erklären wie ich es gemacht hab. (relativ simpel)


 THX!

Die Fertiglüfter sind doch LAME 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## rebel4life (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Dann such dir mal nen Schaltregler raus. 

http://www.national.com/webench5/po...VinMin=4,5&VinMax=5,5&O1V=12&O1I=0.5&op_TA=30http://www.national.com/webench5/po...VinMin=4.5&VinMax=5.5&O1V=12&O1I=0.5&op_TA=30

Da es vermutlich an den Platine scheitern wird gibt es noch alternativ andere Schaltregler ala MC34063, die gibt es auch im DIP Package, also für Lochraster geeignet.


----------



## King_Sony (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

hi,
ich habe mir das auch schon Mal überlegt und frage mich, wie der da funktioniert:

Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

LG Sony


----------



## Xibit1990 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

also brauchst du nur den ROTEN(5V) und SCHWARZEN(GND) kabel


----------



## -Downhill- (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Das Thema ist zwar schon alt aber:


Phobya Adapter USB Extern auf 3Pin Lüfter 30cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## pringles (9. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

hab das auch schon gemacht.
hatte einen lüfter der nur 2 kable hatte, die habe ich dann an +5v und masse (gnd) rangehängt, lief super  (also einfach schwarz an schwarz und rot an rot und wenns nciht geht andersrum^^)
http://ipod.infar.be/gfx/ilader03.jpg


----------



## biosmanager (11. August 2013)

pringles schrieb:


> hab das auch schon gemacht.
> hatte einen lüfter der nur 2 kable hatte, die habe ich dann an +5v und masse (gnd) rangehängt, lief super  (also einfach schwarz an schwarz und rot an rot und wenns nciht geht andersrum^^)
> http://ipod.infar.be/gfx/ilader03.jpg



War das explizit ein 5V-Lüfter?
Kannst du mal ein Foto deiner Konstruktion posten?


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Das braucht keinen 5V Lüfter.
Das funktioniert mit jedem 12V Lüfter der bei 5V noch anläuft.


----------



## biosmanager (11. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das braucht keinen 5V Lüfter.
> Das funktioniert mit jedem 12V Lüfter der bei 5V noch anläuft.



Das meinte ich ja...


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Was meinst du mit Konstruktion?
Phobya Adapter USB Extern auf 3Pin Lüfter 30cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Oder du schneidest einfach ein altes USB-Kabel ab und lötest einen Lüfterstecker an.


----------



## biosmanager (11. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

ich dachte, er hätte sich einen usb-2pin adapter gebastelt


----------



## jamie (11. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Was sollte da passieren? Im schlimmsten Fall kriegt der Lüfter zu wenig Saft und er dreht sich nicht. Mehr sollte eig. nicht passieren können!


----------



## biosmanager (11. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

ich wollte halt wissen, ob der lüfter mit den 5v auf maximal UPM dreht


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Nein, ganz grob halbiert sich die Drehzahl.
Ist aber kein Problem wenn man ein halbwegs flottes Exemplar nimmt.


----------



## ScaniaMF (19. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Also ich hab mir mal einen schönen Ventilator für die Schule gebaut-eins dieser Kurzen 3.0-USB kabel für externe Festplatten und ein lüfter 

Ganz so einfach geht das ganze jedoch nicht-das schwierigste der Lüfter. Wie oben besprochen: Nicht alle drehen bei 5V an. Manche drehen an-aber da kommt keine Luft, manche muss man erst anschubsen usw... Ich hab hald mal n Haufen an mein netzteil rangehängt, und geschaut welcher dreht und welcher nicht. Die Auswahl ist nicht gross-die Wahl fiehl auf einen alten Server-Lüfter "AFB 1212SH" der erstaunlich viel Wind erzeug bei nur 5V.

Ich bin jezt gerade zum Netzteil gegangen und hab ihn angeklemmt. 0,3A beim anlaufen, wenn er dreht 0,2A evtl sogar 0,19A-also weit unter den 0,5A von nem USB-Port-aber da wird auch aufn Anschluss drauf ankommen.

Hast du ersteinmal einen Lüfter gefunden ist der rest nicht schwehr. Die Belegung in nem USB-kabel ist immer gleich, schwarz ist masse, rot ist +
Die drähte mit dem jeweiligen Kabel vom lüfter verlöten und du hast es geschafft.

Schlimmeres mit der Hardware sollte eigentlich nicht passieren-einen direkten kurzschluss gibt es eigentlich nicht, weil ein Motor selbst im stillstand einen gewissen Weiderstand hat-der aufgenommene Strom kann natürlich den ramen sprengen-der PC sollte das aber eigentlich abkönnen [keine Garantie] Erfahrunggemäß wir der USB-Port bis zum neustart deaktiviert, so habs ich bisher immer erlebt.
Am einfachsten ist es aber wenn man seine finger erst garnicht reinsteckt-die gehören woanders hin 

Ansonsten noch viel spass bei deinem projekt-ist relativ cool-v.a. wenn man in der Schule damit aufkreuzt, das 2meterkabel vorn am Lehrer-PC anschließt, und die halbe klasse sagt: Heut bau ich mir auch sowas 

MFG


----------



## ScaniaMF (19. August 2013)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Achja, und bei 5V hat man nicht die Halbe umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit  Normalerweise etwa 1/4 bis max 1/3 würd ich sagen.

lasst euch da nicht täuschen, wenn ihr 5V mit dem vergleicht was der lüfter im PC bei 12V Macht. 
Im PC werden die lüfter via PWM angesteuert, und können somit trotz 12V deutlich langsamer laufen!
Hängt eure Lüfter mal an ein Netzteil ran-dann seht ihr auch was die wirklich machen-aber Obacht. Oft geht eine Staubwolke weg


----------



## hallolo2_ (11. November 2015)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Hallo ich wollte das gleiche machen und habe es einfach mal mit nem Nanoxia Deep Silence 1800RPM gemacht und er läuft problemlos an und alles geht also bei mir ging es ABER ich habe leider ein USBKabel erwischt ohne Masse(schwarz) und musste dann noch ein zweites opfern. Der Stecker von beiden waren eh schon kaputt also ist ja eigentlich egal.


----------



## hallolo2_ (11. November 2015)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB*

Die Lüfter gerade Gehaüselüfter werden fast immer per DC angesteuert normalerweise sind die CPUFans immer auf PWM aber auch nicht immer.


----------

